# Camping Tyres



## BEEGEE

Why should I use Camping Tyres, when I can get better rated high quality tyres more suitable for the field sites I normally use.
The tyre company advise that camping tyres are no better and in some cases worse than normal van tyres.


----------



## spartacus

My understanding is that "camping" tyres are heavily reinforced compared to equivalent commercial tyres to better withstand kerbing, overloading etc. 

But I'm no expert


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Spartacus is correct . See manufacturers recomendations and show the tyre fitter. His life does not depend on them yours does.

dave p


----------



## Grizzly

I also understood that camping tyres are better able to cope with being inactive for longish periods. A commercial white van usually gets used every day so this is not important but a motorhome might be stored for weeks.

G


----------



## Mick757

I can buy the 'stood for long periods' bit.....but no 'kerbing and overloading' with white vans?? :lol:


----------



## Stanner

Mick757 said:


> I can buy the 'stood for long periods' bit.....but no 'kerbing and overloading' with white vans?? :lol:


Yeahh....... For 'kerbing and overloading' and also sustained high speed I'd go for white van tyres everytime.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

out of curiosity I have just checked our Scudo silver van.

It also runs on C rated tyres.

Dave p


----------



## Stanner

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> out of curiosity I have just checked our Scudo silver van.
> 
> It also runs on C rated tyres.
> 
> Dave p


I think "C" is just "Commercial" i.e. white van tyres and "Camping" tyres are "CP" or something.

So you are OK to bump kerbs, overload and speed - just make sure you do it everyday.............. :wink:


----------



## erneboy

What market is the Continental Vanco tyre so many of us use aimed at. Isn't it just a good van tyre which meets all the ratings required for Mh's? I think so. It out performs all the camping tyres for grip, wet or dry, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Mh tyres are c rated too.

Sold as motorhome tyres.

dave p


----------



## Hobbyfan

Interesting article worth reading.

http://www.motorcaravanning.com/vehicles/tyres.htm


----------



## Stanner

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Mh tyres are c rated too.
> 
> Sold as motorhome tyres.
> 
> dave p


But NOT "Camping" tyres.

<Edit>



> Markings: All tyres are obviously marked with their section width, aspect ratio, type and rim diameter, so a 215/70R15C is a European tyre 215 mm wide, 70% as high in section as it is wide, of radial construction and fitting a rim 15" in diameter, it's also a Commercial grade tyre. This is a typical Boxer/new Ducato tyre. Tyres have a lot of other information on them as well - a numeric load index, the maximum allowable pressure, load carrying ability at that pressure, maximum speed rating and date of manufacture. Commercial tyres usually have a prominent 'C' or 'LT' in their description but some semi-commercial tyres might only have '6 ply rating' marked on them somewhere.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Ah thats ok then. I gave up camping years ago :lol: 

dave p


----------



## Stanner

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Ah thats ok then. I gave up camping years ago :lol:
> 
> dave p


What's Paul O'Grady doing in your avatar then?

See both edits.


----------



## bozzer

Thanks Hobbyfan for the article.

Today we had to take our Mhome in for a slow puncture looked at and there was a nail in the side wall! Brian asked the question do we have to have camper tyres and not just White van tyres and you've given us a reply. Basically as it stands still for extended times and it needs tyre pressure over 65psi on rear axle we need Camper Tyres.

MHF has a knack of giving us the answer when we need it even though we haven't asked the question.

Jan


----------



## jayboy

I had to call technical help at continental tyres a few weeks ago regarding incorrect tyres fitted to my motorhome.

The difference between the van tyres and campervan tyres is two things 

The tread is cut with more of an off road tread for parking in fields and campsites etc.

The PSI rating is higher on the camper tyre

Therefore Continental Vanco camper tyres had to be fitted,

Hope this helps


----------



## erneboy

Thanks for that jayboy. I didn't know there was a Continental Vanco Camping tyre. My Fiat dealer dealer fitted my van Vanco 2 whatever the difference is. They are very good in the wet by comparison to the Michelins I had before, Alan.


----------



## 113016

I fitted the New Michelin Agilis Camping mk2 tyres about 18 months ago and up to now I am very happy with them. They are much quieter and have more of a car like tread and are supposed to give a higher mpg, maybe that is why I got 1 mpg better this year?
They are M & S and cost about the same as the old MIchelin X Camping.
At the time we were told that the Michelin X Camping had been discontinued, however nearly every van that we have seen in France had them fitted so maybe a UK thing or a lie?
Anyway, only time will tell as the old X type always cracked on the side walls and I just hope that these don't.


----------



## Hobbyfan

erneboy said:


> Thanks for that jayboy. I didn't know there was a Continental Vanco Camping tyre.


My new Hobby came with these as standard. Previous one had Michelins, can't say I notice any difference, but I'm no expert!


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*



bozzer said:


> Thanks Hobbyfan for the article.
> 
> Today we had to take our Mhome in for a slow puncture looked at and there was a nail in the side wall! Brian asked the question do we have to have camper tyres and not just White van tyres and you've given us a reply. Basically as it stands still for extended times and it needs tyre pressure over 65psi on rear axle we need Camper Tyres.
> 
> MHF has a knack of giving us the answer when we need it even though we haven't asked the question.
> 
> Jan


"
Basically as it stands still for extended times and it needs tyre pressure over 65psi on rear axle we need Camper Tyres."

Rubbish!

Does not "Need" Camper tyres.

Good Quality "C" Rated tyres will be equally as good if not better and cheaper.

TM


----------



## teemyob

*PSI*



jayboy said:


> I had to call technical help at continental tyres a few weeks ago regarding incorrect tyres fitted to my motorhome.
> 
> The difference between the van tyres and campervan tyres is two things
> 
> The tread is cut with more of an off road tread for parking in fields and campsites etc.
> 
> The PSI rating is higher on the camper tyre
> 
> Therefore Continental Vanco camper tyres had to be fitted,
> 
> Hope this helps


"The tread is cut with more of an off road tread for parking in fields and campsites etc."

Who told you that?

Michelin's old XC camper tyre was probably one of least grippy tyres I have ever come across. Just because a tyre is labelled for such use, does not mean it is any good at it. As another Example, Goodyear Cargo Vector M+S (Mud and Snow Tyres) were nothing short if useless on wet roads, let alone wet grass.

"The PSI rating is higher on the camper tyre"

Higher than what?

"Therefore Continental Vanco camper tyres had to be fitted"

Utter rubbish, had to be a Commercial Tyre.

This is motorhome"facts". Please do not muddy the info with such claims and statements.

TM

PS: Some (Some) Camper Tyres May (May) be 10 ply rather than 8.


----------



## SpeedyDux

I fitted Conti Vancos 3 years ago and my experience is while they give good dry and wet grip and braking performance on tarmac, and so far I have always managed to get off wet grass or mud without getting bogged down, this all relates to 3 seasons use. 

Last winter during the cold snaps the Conti Vancos were absolutely hopeless on snow or ice. Despite plenty of tread on the fronts they gave no grip whatsoever. I could not even get the van out of my parking space behind my house. The space is on a slight slope and I had a scary few seconds as the Van slid slowly backwards on ice towards a brick wall, out of control at less than 5 mph! By contrast my car which has normal Michelin Primacy tyres all round had bags of grip on snow and ice and felt quite safe in the same conditions, on the same day.

In November I will get Vanco 4 Seasons tyres fitted. Hopefully their rubber will give some useful grip at sub-zero temperatures. They also have a block tread pattern. 


SD


----------



## BEEGEE

Nobody has yet given a genuine reason for using only "camping " tyres. Tyre pressure is set by the type of tyre & weights not because it's a motorhome. Other van derived vehicles are permanently loaded but don't use " camping " tyres. A company I once worked for, were concerned about the amount of accidents the engineers were involved in. After a bit of research they ordered all new vehicles with any thing but michelins, and the accidents decreased. I have michelins on my M/H (from new) and have had many hairy moments with them. Personally I think they are the worst tyre on any vehicle in the wet. I need a new set on the M/H but will not be using " camping " tyres. My tyre dealer can obtain so called van tyres with a higher weight rating, higher speed rating, 12ply walls and far better grip in snow and mud, and a lot less cheaper. 
Methinks we are being conned.


----------



## smick

Agree with the analysis of Michelins - in my experience they have very hard tread which is why you get space shuttle mileage with them, but the wet grip isn't - isn't grip, that is. I won't fit any Michelins for fear of disappearing into the scenery, but that might be because of the way I drive!

We've tried out loads - currently on Conti Vanco 2, which do seem to be good in dry & wet, but feeble on snow; would like to try Nokian WRC of possibly Toyo HO9's which seem to have a nice blocky tread for digging oneself off a muddy site,, but might turn out to be very noisy on the road.

Not altogether convinced about the need for camper tyres. I don't let my van sit about so that argument is fallible. The Load Index for our Vancos is 112, which would give me a load factor of 1120kg per wheel at 60psi. That will easily cover my fully loaded weight of 3500kg.

Think I go with Trev on this one. Decent C rated tyres from a reputable manufacturer covers most of it - after that it's your choice.


----------



## phil4francoise

I need two new tyres on the front and I have been told they must be CP tyres at £180.00 a time. So is this just the tyre fitting companies trying to sell me the most costly tyres on the planet


----------



## sweetie

Now we have people telling us that is utter rubbish that we need to fit camping tyres to our motorhomes!

What would insurance companies say in the event of accident? incorrect tyres maybe.

Think I will stick with the professionals for advice on this. If we only need comercial tyres surely motorhome manufacturers would be fitting them to save money. 

Is the few quid you could save worth it when you have just spent many thousands on a motorhome.

Steve


----------



## loughrigg

sweetie said:


> Think I will stick with the professionals for advice on this.


From reading a good number of the many, many postings on this subject, talking to Peugeot, Camskill, Vredestein, Continental and others, my impression is that you could ask a roomful of "professionals" (vehicle manufacturers?, tyre manufacturers?, MH converters?, dealers?, tyre fitters?) any number of questions about tyres and tyre pressures and get enough different opinions to fill a book.

Mike


----------



## Hobbyfan

sweetie said:


> Now we have people telling us that is utter rubbish that we need to fit camping tyres to our motorhomes!
> Steve


It was ever so!



> What would insurance companies say in the event of accident? incorrect tyres maybe.


Very good point.



> Think I will stick with the professionals for advice on this. If we only need comercial tyres surely motorhome manufacturers would be fitting them to save money.


An even better point. MH manufacturers aren't stupid and could save a fortune by fitting 'normal' tyres. Why don't they?



> Is the few quid you could save worth it when you have just spent many thousands on a motorhome.


Not in my opinion!


----------



## erneboy

Money can only be saved by fitting a cheap usually inferior tyre. The Continental Vanco 2 is not a cheap tyre. OK it's not great on snow. I will avoid driving on snow. The Michelin products have long been very, very bad in the wet. The Vanco 2 is excellent in the wet or dry, read the statistics, Trev has a link to independent tests, I've lost my favourites and so don't have it.

An insurance company will look at the ratings on your tyres, the word Camping won't count. If the ratings are suitable for the application there is no problem.

So, yes buy a good tyre, one which will make a difference when you need it. Don't try to save money on tyres, choose a good one and look for a good price. Don't just buy a tyre because it says camping on it, Alan.


----------



## BEEGEE

Nobody is saying that it is utter rubbish to fit camping tyres.
All I am saying is, that it is possible to obtain a tyre of equal or better quality, without paying the inflated prices. Can anyone prove to me that the Toyo H09 is not as good as the Michelins. It has the same weight rating, same speed rating, more ply's, better tread. It will be interesting when Ford base vehicles start to be used more as I believe they use the Toyo's.


----------



## Stanner

1. You also have to remember that the manufacturers do not pay anything like the same price or even price differential as you will.

2. It is not unknown for people (such as, but not exclusively, tyre manufacturers) to supply other people (such as, but not exclusively, motorhome manufacturers) with a product (such as, but not exclusively, tyres) at a "concessionary" price in the expectation that they will be able to sell "like for like" replacements to the subsequent owner(s) at an inflated (sorry :lol: ) price - because the vast majority of buyers just say "can I have 1/2/3/4/5/6 of those again please?"

"Certainly Sir  ......... Ka-Ching!"


----------



## Hobbyfan

I don't know Stanner, what an old cynic you are!   

You may even be right but I'm not taking the chance!  

Peace be with you!


----------



## jayboy

Dear Teemyob,

I would not post any information on this or any forum that was incorrect information.

I thought I had explained that the information had been giving to me from the technical department at continental tyres.

The PSI is higher on the camper tyre than the van tyre !
sorry if I did not explain correctly.

The information I have provided was enough to get my tyres changed by the garage from the incorrect van tyres that they had fitted to the correct camper tyres with a substantial reimbursement from the garage.

Enough said ?


----------



## sweetie

phil4francoise said:


> I need two new tyres on the front and I have been told they must be CP tyres at £180.00 a time. So is this just the tyre fitting companies trying to sell me the most costly tyres on the planet


Just looked on 3 online tyre dealers continental vanco camper in 225x 75x 16 £133 fitted


----------



## Stanner

Hobbyfan said:


> I don't know Stanner, what an old cynic you are!
> 
> You may even be right but I'm not taking the chance!
> 
> Peace be with you!


I used to go to school less than a mile from Cowley and my father used to work there - the level of competition to have particular brands of things like tyres fitted as OEM equipment was high.

As someone said earlier if manufacturers were to want to save money they would fit cheaper if they could wouldn't they?

Well in that case why don't ALL new cars come fitted with cheap chinese tyres like "Sunny" "Goodride" or "Triangle"? Ever noticed how they ALL come fitted with the most expensive premium brands and thought just WHY?.

PS I think I've just worked out why they don't come fitted with "Triangle" tyres.

PPS yes "Triangle" really is a brand of tyre


----------



## teemyob

*CP*



phil4francoise said:


> I need two new tyres on the front and I have been told they must be CP tyres at £180.00 a time. So is this just the tyre fitting companies trying to sell me the most costly tyres on the planet


Often yes, let us know the tyre size and I will, if I can find time, offer some advice. Or someone else will, Richard as an example.

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*

Well, read the replies and thanks for them all. I think rather than me waffle on too much about what I know about tyres.

Please do a little research, take some time and advice off others and please be aware that advice is just that, advice. You can listen to it but do not have to take it.

My advice is not rated CP, so you do not have to.

Happy and safe travels,
TM.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Motorhome Tyres
Motorhome tyres are probably the number one priority when it comes to ensuring your vehicle is safe and legal.

Yet every year serious motorhome accidents occur and many vehicles are damaged or written off because the owner has neglected their motorhome tyres

Motorhome tyres are the only parts of the vehicle which come into contact with the road and therefore safety in acceleration, braking, steering and cornering all depend on a relatively small area of road contact.

It is therefore absolutely imperative that all four motorhome tyres - and the spare - should be well maintained and in good condition before you set out on your journey.

Etyres, the UKs leading online tyres retailer, has been supplying and fitting motorhome tyres since the early 1990's and we can help you get your vehicle in good shape for the long journey.

Hundreds of satisfied motorhome owners have returned to us time after time to place repeat orders knowing our prices are up to 40% cheaper than the leading high street tyre depots.

And because we offer a mobile fitting service you don't have to worry about driving to a garage or manoeuvring into a tight spot in a depot, because we come to you and fit your motorhome tyres on your doorstep.

Due to demand from our customers, we have put together a comprehensive guide to motorhome tyres, covering everything from inspections and maintenance to repairs and replacements, even regulations abroad, all with the aim of making travelling safer for you and your family.

Check Your MotorhomeTyres

You must check your motorhome tyres regularly - not just before a long journey. Even if you have not driven the vehicle for some time the motorhome tyres may start to deteriorate and there are steps you can take to slow this process down.

First look out for any obvious signs of age deterioration in the motorhome tyres such as cuts, lumps, embedded objects, sidewall cracking and carcass deformation.

Motorhome tyres that are on a stationary vehicle are always likely to age more quickly than those in regular and frequent use. motorhome tyres exposed to coastal air are also prone to faster aging.

Also pay particular attention to the tread depth. Motorhome tyres, like all car and light commercial tyres, must have a minimum tread depth of 1.6mm in order to be legal and roadworthy. However, in the interests of safety it is advisable to replace motorhome tyres well before they reach this legal limit.

Check the Pressure

Checking the pressure in your motorhome tyres is another vital step which is essential to the safety and stability of your vehicle.

Incorrect tyre pressure can have a catastrophic effect on the handling of the motorhome and can also lead to dangerous tyre failure, including blow-outs.

motorhome tyres that are incorrectly inflated will also wear out more quickly and also increase the vehicles fuel consumption. So running them at the correct level will also save you money!

The correct inflation pressure for your motorhome tyres will be given in the vehicle/chassis handbook. It is not the same as car tyres. Because the ply rating is much higher (up to six or eight ply as opposed to just two), motorhome tyres can tolerate a much higher inflation, often up to 65 psi (cars are usually around 40 psi or less).

motorhome tyres pressure should be checked and adjusted, if necessary, when the tyres are cold. Never reduce pressures when the tyres are warm, because they could be too low when they cool down.

This applies to the spare tyre too. The pressure should be set at the maximum required for your vehicle.

Find Out Your Tyres Age

Unless a lot of touring miles are covered it is unlikely that your motorhome tyres will ever wear out.

However, like all tyres, they will deteriorate with age and can become distorted if they are left unused in the same position. Also surface cracking of the sidewalls can occur if the motorhome tyres are allowed to become under-inflated and remain for a long period of time in that condition.

For this reason, leisure vehicle organisations recommend that motorhome tyres should be replaced when they reach five years old and they certainly should not be used beyond seven years.

It is also worth noting that etyres only buys tyres from the manufacturer when they have been ordered by a customer. This guarantees that our customers are getting the most up-to-date stock, not tyres that have been gathering dust on a store room shelf in a large depot for several years. You do not want to waste money on "new" motorhome tyres that are already half way through their life expectancy before they even see sight of your motorhome.

Follow these steps to find out how old your motorhome tyres are:

Date of Manufacture is shown on the sidewall of all motorhome tyres as part of the DOT (U.S. Department of Transport) code found close to the wheel rim. Example of a code is DOT A87C DEF 699, the final set of three, or four, numbers being the date code. Tyres made between 1990 an 1999 use a three digit code followed by a triangle and indicate the month and year in which the tyre was made (699 being June 1999). From 2000 onward a four digit code is used to show the week and year (0102 being the first week of 2002). A small number of tyres may not have the DOT code but in these cases the date of manufacture may still shown elsewhere on the tyre, for instance if you see as a separate group of letters 4202 that is definitely 42nd week of 2002. Fit the Correct Tyres

The original tyres for a motorhome are decided by joint consultation between the vehicle and tyre manufacturers. They weigh up all the information and take into account all aspects of operation.

Owners are seriously advised not to make changes in tyre size or type without consulting the vehicle or tyre manufacturers, to avoid detrimental effects on the handling and safety of the vehicle.

It is advisable to have the same construction of tyres on all wheels. However, if this is not possible, only tyres of equal size and service description (Load Index/Speed Symbol) and identical wheels should be fitted across an axle and carried as a spare.

*The tyres originally fitted to your motorhome are usually of a "Light Commercial" (C) category. They are designed to cater for the higher loads imposed by motorhomes*. Deviating from the original spec is likely to have an effect on the handling and general characteristics of the vehicle. Never replace tyres with ones of a lower speed rating or load capacity.

Overloading is a potential hazard for motorhome owners, it can greatly increase the risk of a tyre blowing out. So to safeguard against this, the UK tyre industry recommend that when choosing tyres, the maximum technically permitted (MTPLM) of the vehicle should not exceed 90% of the tyre load capacity as indicated by the tyre's Load Index.

The Load Index is shown on the sidewall of all caravan tyres immediately behind the size coding and in front of the speed letter code. A typical example will be 175/80/R/13 97T.

175 is the tyre width in millimeters, 80 is the sidewall height, expressed as a percentage of the width. R indicates a radial type construction. 13 is the wheel diameter in inches. 97 is the Load Index. T is the speed rating.

The load rating is a very important factor with all caravan tyres. It is not sensible to compromise by fitting a regular car tyre instead of a properly load rated caravan tyre. In fact in most cases this is actually false economy because there is little or no difference in price. The compromise often occurs because the correct tyre is not available. Ordering from etyres overcomes this problem, because we order in your exact tyre requirements.

To be legal, and safe, a single axle caravan must have tyres designated as suitable to carry at least half of the maximum allowable weight or Technically Permissible Laden Mass (MTPLM). The Load Index number represents the tyre maximum weight limit in kilograms. A pair of car tyres index coded 79 may not used on a caravan having a MTPLM in excess of 874 kg.

Tyre Sidewall Markings

The following diagram shows the markings that can be found on a typical light commercial vehicle tyre.

Note: The loads and pressures moulded on the sidewalls of many tyres are a North American requirement and do not apply in the UK and Europe.

Dave p


----------



## robx5

A lot of the major vehicle manufacturers actually own the tyre manufacturers. Would you promote cheap tyres or I am having yours trousers off priced tyres. 

By all means you get what you pay for, but being ripped off by garages is a different matter.

Shop around keep an eye open for Costco offers. Sometimes 25% off.


----------



## 113016

Grath said:


> I fitted the New Michelin Agilis Camping mk2 tyres about 18 months ago and up to now I am very happy with them. They are much quieter and have more of a car like tread and are supposed to give a higher mpg, maybe that is why I got 1 mpg better this year?
> They are M & S and cost about the same as the old MIchelin X Camping.
> At the time we were told that the Michelin X Camping had been discontinued, however nearly every van that we have seen in France had them fitted so maybe a UK thing or a lie?
> Anyway, only time will tell as the old X type always cracked on the side walls and I just hope that these don't.


I have noticed that the Agilis tyres are wearing and therefore I presume that they are softer then the old X type.
Has anybody else experience of these Michelin Agilis Mk 2 camping tyres.
I have no problem with grip, none at all!


----------



## erneboy

Thanks for that DaveP. I note that Etyres don't seem to think that Motorhome tyres must have the word camping on them, Alan.


----------



## motormouth

So the advice from etyres on Dave P's post seems to suggest that "C" rated are OK. No mention anywhere that "CP" should be used.

I had Michelin CP fitted to my MH when I bought it. 6000 miles and 5 years old, (although 3 tyres were 7 years, 1 was 6 years)
All tyres showed signs of sidewall cracking so I don't reckon having CP tyres made a jot of difference to the lifespan.

I chose Conti Vanco's and as a matter of interest, Continental recommended PSI of 43 front and 47 rear based on fully laden weights. To be honest, they looked as flat as pancakes with these pressures so have increased to 53 and 57 and they now look fine, are cool after a run, and seem to handle perfectly OK

As others have commented on this post and others, it is high time this vital safety issue is sorted out once and for all.


----------



## Stanner

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Motorhome Tyres
> Motorhome tyres are probably the number one priority when it comes to ensuring your vehicle is safe and legal.
> 
> Yet every year serious motorhome accidents occur and many vehicles are damaged or written off because the owner has neglected their motorhome tyres
> 
> Motorhome tyres are the only parts of the vehicle which come into contact with the road and therefore safety in acceleration, braking, steering and cornering all depend on a relatively small area of road contact.
> 
> It is therefore absolutely imperative that all four motorhome tyres - and the spare - should be well maintained and in good condition before you set out on your journey.
> 
> Etyres, the UKs leading online tyres retailer, has been supplying and fitting motorhome tyres since the early 1990's and we can help you get your vehicle in good shape for the long journey.
> 
> Hundreds of satisfied motorhome owners have returned to us time after time to place repeat orders knowing our prices are up to 40% cheaper than the leading high street tyre depots.
> 
> And because we offer a mobile fitting service you don't have to worry about driving to a garage or manoeuvring into a tight spot in a depot, because we come to you and fit your motorhome tyres on your doorstep.
> 
> Due to demand from our customers, we have put together a comprehensive guide to motorhome tyres, covering everything from inspections and maintenance to repairs and replacements, even regulations abroad, all with the aim of making travelling safer for you and your family.
> 
> Check Your MotorhomeTyres
> 
> You must check your motorhome tyres regularly - not just before a long journey. Even if you have not driven the vehicle for some time the motorhome tyres may start to deteriorate and there are steps you can take to slow this process down.
> 
> First look out for any obvious signs of age deterioration in the motorhome tyres such as cuts, lumps, embedded objects, sidewall cracking and carcass deformation.
> 
> Motorhome tyres that are on a stationary vehicle are always likely to age more quickly than those in regular and frequent use. motorhome tyres exposed to coastal air are also prone to faster aging.
> 
> Also pay particular attention to the tread depth. Motorhome tyres, like all car and light commercial tyres, must have a minimum tread depth of 1.6mm in order to be legal and roadworthy. However, in the interests of safety it is advisable to replace motorhome tyres well before they reach this legal limit.
> 
> Check the Pressure
> 
> Checking the pressure in your motorhome tyres is another vital step which is essential to the safety and stability of your vehicle.
> 
> Incorrect tyre pressure can have a catastrophic effect on the handling of the motorhome and can also lead to dangerous tyre failure, including blow-outs.
> 
> motorhome tyres that are incorrectly inflated will also wear out more quickly and also increase the vehicles fuel consumption. So running them at the correct level will also save you money!
> 
> The correct inflation pressure for your motorhome tyres will be given in the vehicle/chassis handbook. It is not the same as car tyres. Because the ply rating is much higher (up to six or eight ply as opposed to just two), motorhome tyres can tolerate a much higher inflation, often up to 65 psi (cars are usually around 40 psi or less).
> 
> motorhome tyres pressure should be checked and adjusted, if necessary, when the tyres are cold. Never reduce pressures when the tyres are warm, because they could be too low when they cool down.
> 
> This applies to the spare tyre too. The pressure should be set at the maximum required for your vehicle.
> 
> Find Out Your Tyres Age
> 
> Unless a lot of touring miles are covered it is unlikely that your motorhome tyres will ever wear out.
> 
> However, like all tyres, they will deteriorate with age and can become distorted if they are left unused in the same position. Also surface cracking of the sidewalls can occur if the motorhome tyres are allowed to become under-inflated and remain for a long period of time in that condition.
> 
> For this reason, leisure vehicle organisations recommend that motorhome tyres should be replaced when they reach five years old and they certainly should not be used beyond seven years.
> 
> It is also worth noting that etyres only buys tyres from the manufacturer when they have been ordered by a customer. This guarantees that our customers are getting the most up-to-date stock, not tyres that have been gathering dust on a store room shelf in a large depot for several years. You do not want to waste money on "new" motorhome tyres that are already half way through their life expectancy before they even see sight of your motorhome.
> 
> Follow these steps to find out how old your motorhome tyres are:
> 
> Date of Manufacture is shown on the sidewall of all motorhome tyres as part of the DOT (U.S. Department of Transport) code found close to the wheel rim. Example of a code is DOT A87C DEF 699, the final set of three, or four, numbers being the date code. Tyres made between 1990 an 1999 use a three digit code followed by a triangle and indicate the month and year in which the tyre was made (699 being June 1999). From 2000 onward a four digit code is used to show the week and year (0102 being the first week of 2002). A small number of tyres may not have the DOT code but in these cases the date of manufacture may still shown elsewhere on the tyre, for instance if you see as a separate group of letters 4202 that is definitely 42nd week of 2002. Fit the Correct Tyres
> 
> The original tyres for a motorhome are decided by joint consultation between the vehicle and tyre manufacturers. They weigh up all the information and take into account all aspects of operation.
> 
> Owners are seriously advised not to make changes in tyre size or type without consulting the vehicle or tyre manufacturers, to avoid detrimental effects on the handling and safety of the vehicle.
> 
> It is advisable to have the same construction of tyres on all wheels. However, if this is not possible, only tyres of equal size and service description (Load Index/Speed Symbol) and identical wheels should be fitted across an axle and carried as a spare.
> 
> *The tyres originally fitted to your motorhome are usually of a "Light Commercial" (C) category. They are designed to cater for the higher loads imposed by motorhomes*. Deviating from the original spec is likely to have an effect on the handling and general characteristics of the vehicle. Never replace tyres with ones of a lower speed rating or load capacity.
> 
> Overloading is a potential hazard for motorhome owners, it can greatly increase the risk of a tyre blowing out. So to safeguard against this, the UK tyre industry recommend that when choosing tyres, the maximum technically permitted (MTPLM) of the vehicle should not exceed 90% of the tyre load capacity as indicated by the tyre's Load Index.
> 
> The Load Index is shown on the sidewall of all caravan tyres immediately behind the size coding and in front of the speed letter code. A typical example will be 175/80/R/13 97T.
> 
> 175 is the tyre width in millimeters, 80 is the sidewall height, expressed as a percentage of the width. R indicates a radial type construction. 13 is the wheel diameter in inches. 97 is the Load Index. T is the speed rating.
> 
> The load rating is a very important factor with all caravan tyres. It is not sensible to compromise by fitting a regular car tyre instead of a properly load rated caravan tyre. In fact in most cases this is actually false economy because there is little or no difference in price. The compromise often occurs because the correct tyre is not available. Ordering from etyres overcomes this problem, because we order in your exact tyre requirements.
> 
> To be legal, and safe, a single axle caravan must have tyres designated as suitable to carry at least half of the maximum allowable weight or Technically Permissible Laden Mass (MTPLM). The Load Index number represents the tyre maximum weight limit in kilograms. A pair of car tyres index coded 79 may not used on a caravan having a MTPLM in excess of 874 kg.
> 
> Tyre Sidewall Markings
> 
> The following diagram shows the markings that can be found on a typical light commercial vehicle tyre.
> 
> Note: The loads and pressures moulded on the sidewalls of many tyres are a North American requirement and do not apply in the UK and Europe.
> 
> Dave p


All that and not a single mention of "camping" tyres just "C" rated light commercial tyres.

"*The tyres originally fitted to your motorhome are usually of a "Light Commercial" (C) category. They are designed to cater for the higher loads imposed by motorhomes *. Deviating from the original spec is likely to have an effect on the handling and general characteristics of the vehicle. Never replace tyres with ones of a lower speed rating or load capacity. "


----------



## TDG

I *do not* follow the makers plate inflation figures - they are cazy :roll: 
On our FWD van the tyres are rated for 2300 kg per axle and the pressure for that rating is 80 psi.
The plate gives pressures, 50 psi front and 80 psi rear and yet the highest loads we have are 1700Kg front and 1600 Kg rear. If we have the rear at 80 psi it's like running without tyres on solid steel rims :roll:


----------



## teemyob

*tyres*



TDG said:


> I *do not* follow the makers plate inflation figures - they are cazy :roll:
> On our FWD van the tyres are rated for 2300 kg per axle and the pressure for that rating is 80 psi.
> The plate gives pressures, 50 psi front and 80 psi rear and yet the highest loads we have are 1700Kg front and 1600 Kg rear. If we have the rear at 80 psi it's like running without tyres on solid steel rims :roll:


Or like running on elastic bands!

TM


----------



## WildThingsKev

Has anyone mentioned the effect of pressures on fuel consumption yet?

When I posted the tyresafe link back in February I dropped my Camper Tyre pressures from 72/79 down to the 58/64 recommended on the chart. I found it softer over bumps but a bit more "lurchy" (large overhang) around the bends so I put a bit more air in.

Several months later I realised fuel consumption had dipped so bumped the pressures back up and guess what? Yep, fuel consumption back up.

I reckon you lose about 2mpg for a 10psi drop.

So I'm driving the camper tyres with higher pressures in summer than during the wet/cold winter when I want a touch more road contact.

I'm planning on getting winter/snow tyres for skiing so will have to experiment again. By the way, winter tyres also have a softer compound so, besides the benefit of driving on sleet/snow/mud, at temperatures below 7 degrees C they not only shed more water but also provide better grip on ordinary tarmac.

Kev


----------



## TDG

motormouth said:


> .....As others have commented on this post and others, it is high time this vital safety issue is sorted out once and for all.


Yes and this is a particular problem/risk for those with no relevant engineering or technical appreciation and to my mind falls into the some problem area as van loading & overloading


----------



## TDG

*Re: tyres*



teemyob said:


> .....
> Or like running on elastic bands!
> TM


No :!: - not even that much rubber :lol:


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi!

How many different types of tyre do Michelin make??? How anyone can say "Michelins" are rubbish and aim to be informative I don't know! :twisted: A bit more info on tyre type perhaps?!?

Regardless of maximum pressure a tyre may be able to be safely inflated to according to the sidewall, it will be the recommended pressure thats used.

It may also be worth thinking about "Manufacturer recommended pressure". Who, regarding the tyre and chassis, is the manufacturer?
If a "white van tyre" is suitable when its a white van, with that manufacturer spending huge amounts of research, time and money on which tyre is best, often designing something new with the tyre company, then why/how would a campervan converter know better? Just because the tyre can stand still for 52 weeks a year? How long do all white van/bare chassis' sit in a yard before sale, immobile? Why would you aim to leave them like that anyway!? Then drive at motorway speeds fully laden?! I wonder what an insurance company would really think if they faced a big payout, with a blown tyre thats sat still for months, and of a type thats fitted to perhaps 0.1% of that type of van?

The tyre size and type currently available for my camper mostly aren't in the handbook due to its age. Set up for a racecar tyre is the pressure at which on a given lap the optimum temperature is acheived. In that specalised instance that will probably be four different pressures! More pressure, more air, cooler running. 
From the sidewall it tells you the maximum load at the maximum pressure, dividing one by the other gives how much load per psi. In my instance 45.6kg per psi. Knowing how many kg is on each axle, half of which per tyre gives me a starting point for the pressure to set them to. If they're a little warm after a long run then that'll do. This is common practice for the people that supplied it, as well as many other owners of this chassis wether campers or not. 
I wonder how many recomended pressures for a given load tally with the tyres maximum proportions in this way? :?:

Finally, for a given tyre size and load, a certain volume of air is required to carry that load. The tyre just contains that air where you need it (basically). For a greater load in the same tyre/vehicle more air will be required, the only way to do that is squash more air in, increased pressure! 
The Porsche 959 had hollow wheel spokes so the Engineers could still have a sufficient air volume but maintain a low profile tyre.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_959


----------



## erneboy

MPH will be influenced by friction, as is grip. The harder the tyre the less friction. It does not follow that the pressures which return the best MPG are the correct pressures to keep you safely in contact with the road. In fact adjusting tyre pressures to maximise MPG could be very dangerous. Alan.


----------

